# N86 8MP Phone Memory Full



## a_to_z123 (Mar 5, 2010)

Hi guys,

I've got a Nokia N86 8MP with me.

The problem which I'm facing since the last two weeks is that it repeatedly shows  this message:



> (C Phone memory full. Delete some data..



I've browsed each an every folder in the phone memory with the platform hack ON (even the sys, bin & private folders), but I couldn't find anything useless to delete.
Please tell me if anything can be deleted to free up some memory in the phone.

I'd be highly glad...

Thanks!!


----------



## pushpipsu (Mar 5, 2010)

*To free up phone memory in n86*

*1.* delete any known large attachments from Messaging and/or Nokia Messaging

*2.* delete any direct downloads you've done 

*3.* remove any trial applications you've installed to 'Internal memory'

*4.* use Y-Browser/xplore to delete the '\cache' folder on C:/system (deleting the cache from inside Web isn't as reliable)

*5.* (if a Google Maps user) use 'Options | Tools | Reset' - this frees up memory used for cached maps

*6.* again in Y-Browser/Xplore, delete 'C:\system\temp' , there are sometimes Megabytes of .SWF (Flash) files here

*7.* delete the ‘dmgr’ folder in C:\System

*8.* change your default ‘Messaging’ memory to either the 8GB inbuilt storage or a Memory Card. To do this, enter ‘Messaging’, hit Options>Settings>Other>’Memory In Use’

*9.*Open the Ovi Store application settings and make sure it is set to install applications on your E: drive. To do this navigate to Options>Account>Settings>Installation Preferences.

*10.* go to C:\data\wscache thn call logs n delete all...do the same 4 msgs n contacts..it does nt delete them from your phone..may be its a archive or something.

*11.*If you use POP email, which you shouldn’t since there is IMAP, then go into your mailbox settings and set it to enable POP for email that arrives from ‘Now’ on, this will reduce the number of old emails it downloads. I know this seems petty.


*Now To free up phone memory occupied by pre installed softwares( oxford dict, themediy, wavesecure etc) without loosing them:*

*1.* Installation files(.sis/.sisx)of softwares(like themediy,wavesecure etc) that came pre installed in phone memory is there in some folder "10202dce". Locate folder and installers inside it.

*2. *Reinstall wavesecure and themediy using their installers (theme diy(6 mb), wavesecure(500KB)).While reinstalling installer will ask for location to install the application. Choose e: ie mass storage memory). Application will be moved to e: from c:. This will free up around 6.5 MB of c: )

*3.* For oxford dictionary,(its installer not required, only requirement is gprs/wifi etc) start it and go to options->check for updates, download available update and install it. It will ask for location, opt for e: (mass storage 8gb one). Oxford application will be moved to e:. 

Now for its dictionary files(4mb, installed inside c: ). Go to options->dictionaries catalogue->english dictionaries->english-english and download dictionary file to e:. ( any of the desired dictionary fille can be downloaded, i opted for eng-eng). Now go to application manager and uninstall concise oxford english..(around 4mb, dictionary file for oxford dict updated version (7.8mb) of which is now moved to e: ). 
Doing this will free up around 5MB of c: (phone memory).

following above three steps, u will free up ~ 6.5+5=11.5Mb of phone memory without loosing those nice softwares.

*Hope these all tips help you*


----------



## dissel (Mar 7, 2010)

^^^
Thanks for making this useful/informative post/reply.

Thank you.


----------



## yogi7272 (Mar 10, 2010)

Also one thing abt updating the firmware on N86- Instead of using OTA or NSU, its better to use NAVIFIRM  & PHOENIX. This method cleans your phone first , same as factory reset and then updates the whole firmware. I have done this with ver 21 firmware and the phone is working flawlessly without a single major bug. Very happy with N86 now..


----------



## pushpipsu (Apr 14, 2010)

*SOME MORE TIPS:*

*1.* When you are having too much shortage of phone memory, just go for a hard reset (*#7370#).It may ask for phones password, default is 12345 until & unless changed.This clears up all the junk present in phone memory. After that reinstall all the softwares of your choice. 

But before going for a hard reset be sure to make backup as you will lose all the things (viz. contacts, notes, messages etc) present in phone memory. Hard reset generally do not effect mass memory and memory card but we cant be sure.

*Caution:* This will charge Rs 3 for message to nokia, and Rs 1.5 for activating wavesecure + Rs 1.5 for adding buddy's number in wavesecure (if wavesecure is installed).

Hard reset even clears up various problems occurring in device.

*2. **Uninstall ngage*
If you are very less at gaming or can survive without ngage platform, u can uninstall ngage. This will free up around 10 mb of phone memory. (it is not less)
.
If you want you can revert back anytime, by reinstalling ngage from its site. What ever you do, one thing is for sure that nokia is no longer going to develop this platform and will stop its service in coming future.
.
Text below is from nokia ngage faqs:
.
_So, you might ask, what will happen to the current N-Gage platform? 
.
N-Gage games can be purchased until the end of September 2010. While the N-Gage.com site together with the N-Gage Arena and other community features will remain in operation throughout 2010, the Ovi Store will be the new central place for all the mobile games that Nokia and other publishers offer from this point forward. We will no longer publish new games for the N-Gage platform.
.
What will happen to N-Gage Arena?
.
N-Gage Arena will remain in operation throughout 2010 and players can e.g. keep posting their high scores until then. We understand that people value the ability to manage their games and communicate about them, and we are working on offering such community elements through Ovi. Games publishers are free to use community features of their choosing in their apps, the feature set is not defined by Nokia. Social Networking applications are some of the most downloaded on Ovi Store, emphasing the power of connecting people._


----------

